# Racial Pride



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm not talking about when someone says they are proud to be African or German or Italian or Puerto Rican... etc I would consider that ethnic pride.

I'm talking about when someone says they are proud to be white or proud to be black...

Why is it ok to say "I'm proud to be black" but "I'm proud to be white" would by most people be considered racism? You get a million black people marching it's considered unity but if you had those same million men with white faces it would be a hate march....

Let me know what you think on the issue...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

ooh a very hot topic. Lets just hope the responses are intelligent.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think throughout our history we have provided plenty of reasons why there are different views on white pride vs black pride. Hopefully one day this will not be the case.


----------



## beavis (Nov 24, 2003)

Like this guy:










Who named his image "im_a_nigger.jpg"


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

I think any points made here will be full of generalizations and anecdotal evidence, so its very hard to say anything with validity or truth.


----------



## beavis (Nov 24, 2003)

When is White history month anyway?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

some could argue the other 11 months of the year excluding February.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

beavis said:


> When is White history month anyway?


 lol... The other 11 months of the year.

Also when is the White Day Parade?


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> beavis said:
> 
> 
> > When is White history month anyway?
> ...


I guess parades are based in ethnic pride and not racial pride... but at the same time this does go back to the original issue... if there was a white day parade I guarantee there would be protesters.

Let's say it was called a European American Day Parade.


----------



## beavis (Nov 24, 2003)

there are gay parades


----------



## beavis (Nov 24, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> MinionZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > beavis said:
> ...


here is white day parade:

Keep the nudity off the site.....Edited by GG


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

beavis said:


> there are gay parades


 But being gay is a lifestyle choice that spans all races and ethnicities.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

beavis said:


> MinionZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > MinionZer0 said:
> ...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

beavis said:


> here is white day parade:
> 
> edited by GG


I think I see a nipple in that picture .


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

the parades you see are definitely racial pride. The white parades of the Aryan Brotherhood are a collective group of races from Europe and even arabs are considered caucasians. Same goes for black pride, it is rarely specified with a country of origin such as Somalia or Ghana. So I believe they are very much based on race, which is a larger collection. I think people protest the Aryan pride parades because their intent is hateful as well as being proud. But the same could be argued for public display of pride from the Black Panthers 30 years ago.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

yeah mods will delete that pic for the nudity...


----------



## beavis (Nov 24, 2003)

Sorry wrong pic

here is the white pride parade:


----------



## beavis (Nov 24, 2003)

here is the black parade:


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

You could actually consider African American Marches hateful because you know that many of those individuals have a great deal of resentment and hate towards white individuals.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

My 2 cents. African American people cant say which part of Africa they originate, because they were stripped of all knowledge of that when they were shoved on boats and sent over here to be sold into slavery. They had to convert everything they knew. Religion, way of life...etc. Therefore they can only use a single continent as there place of origin.

Whereas we can say, Im proud to be Irish, German, Italian, Chinese, Korean, Fre...oh lets not go there.

Anyways, we learn about european history in American History class when they talk about the European settlers and such like that. You learn about european history in your World History class. Your always constantly learning about it. Since African Americans were supressed for so long, they feel they dont want that part of history to be forgotten. Its a constant reminder that we must not forget. Its a part of history that we dont want to repeat itself.

Thats the best I can come up with at the moment.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

beavis said:


> Sorry wrong pic
> 
> here is the white pride parade:


 Huge difference in that this pic supports hatred among every race except white.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I think even after a couple hundred yrs and a couple decades only for racism to be squashed but not the opression still felt today by some. Thats why I think it'll never be a done topic for a couple more yrs to come.


----------



## beavis (Nov 24, 2003)

now we have reverse discrimination, its called affirmitive action.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> beavis said:
> 
> 
> > When is White history month anyway?
> ...


 Whenever the police or governement have a parade its basically a white pride parade.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

what about the white guys who want to be black?


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

akio525 said:


> MinionZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > beavis said:
> ...


 That's pushing it.... there are many ethnic police officers and politicians.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> what about the white guys who want to be black?


 LOL.. I don't think anybody like those kids... but don't get me started that's another topic all together.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

beavis said:


> now we have reverse discrimination, its called affirmitive action.


 In some ways affirmative action isnt fair but so are a lot of other things. If a wealthy white guy gets into harvard or gets a job simply because of his father wouldnt this be just as unfair and wrong.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > MinionZer0 said:
> ...


 there are a few minorities in power but there are also many whites that marched with the blacks in the million man march so its not completely a black thing its more of a human rights thing.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

akio525 said:


> beavis said:
> 
> 
> > now we have reverse discrimination, its called affirmitive action.
> ...


 Affirmative Action was a policy put in place in a time when racism was rampant and without it there was no way for a minority to get ahead. We live in a different age.. a minority quota is no longer necessary when there are fully capable individuals that can achieve lofty positions based on their own merrit.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> MinionZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > beavis said:
> ...


 Whos the governor of California?! Or our Secretary of Labor? Secretary of State? Secretary of Education? I could go on using our US Cabinet as it stands...as for the Police force....come on ...thats one of the most diverse places.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > beavis said:
> ...


 I dont think minorities have anywhere near the chance as whites. times have changed somewhat but racism is still a huge problem. Not only do minorities have more trouble getting good jobs but they also have a higher chance of going to jail because of racial profiling by police.

I have a question for everyone. Do you think its unfair for someone to get into a good school or job not according to their abilities?


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

akio525 said:


> MinionZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > akio525 said:
> ...


 Absolutely not.... so tell me... by that last statement you are arguing against affirmative action .. since it is a policy that is based on quota and not skills/ability.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Not only do minorities have more trouble getting good jobs but they also have a higher chance of going to jail because of racial profiling by police.


 Pure conjecture. You can't prove any of that.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > MinionZer0 said:
> ...


 ms Natt while there are some minorites in the police do you really think the percentage of minorties in california is anywhere close to the percentage of minorties that are police officers.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I think there is a real and definet doubble standard today for racisom....white people must be the apitomy of politically correct or we find our selve in a shite storm.......on the other hand blacks...sorry African Americans can say any damn thing they want, and use on of the 1,000s of programs dedicated to them.....where was the united white collage fund when I couldn't afford to go to colleage? Now before the flameing starts let me say this.....If your black hispanic, Indian white....what ever...It dosn't matter....are all whites born rich and wearing a sheet? are all mexicans lazy and gang members...OBVIOUSLY not.......Lets be real people.....Just because somebodys Great great great great great grand father had slaves dosn't give you the right to special rights now.......Hell most of the men that signed the Decliration of indipendance had slaves. I just hate that there is such a doubble standard now......And don't even get me started on "hate" crimes.....


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I do have some problems with affirmative action but I think its needed to help equal things out. The day that rich white people stop getting jobs and positions because of their parents is the day Ill stop suporting affirmative action. BTW G.W. Bush is president because of his dad and not because hes the most qualified person in the US. Minorities dont usually have the opportunities as whites if you anyone thinks that racial profiling by police doesnt exist then youre either white or very sheltered.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I hate Affirmative Action and I think he needs to be abolished. It is no longer needed in todays society. People should be judged based on skill not on the color of their skin.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I hate Affirmative Action and I think he needs to be abolished. It is no longer needed in todays society. People should be judged based on skill not on the color of their skin.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I think Afermative actionm has started to become counter productive......other races are resentfull of the "token" jobs that are given out.....It was important at one time but now dose more harm than good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Minorities dont usually have the opportunities as whites if you anyone thinks that racial profiling by police doesnt exist then youre either white or very sheltered.


 I didn't say that racial profiling didn't excist, it certainly does. You stated that minorities have a greater chance of going to prison *because *of racial profiling, which ignores the fact that we have a justice system and people go to jail for committing crimes.

There are deeply ingrained cultural prejudices in every ethnic group towards other ethnic groups and EVERYBODY has to work hard to be a success in life. There are very few white people who are successful because their parents gave them high paying jobs.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

akio525 said:


> I do have some problems with affirmative action but I think its needed to help equal things out. The day that rich white people stop getting jobs and positions because of their parents is the day Ill stop suporting affirmative action. BTW G.W. Bush is president because of his dad and not because hes the most qualified person in the US. Minorities dont usually have the opportunities as whites if you anyone thinks that racial profiling by police doesnt exist then youre either white or very sheltered.


 I don't remember GWB Senior going all over the nation punching out voters cards for them... do you?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > I do have some problems with affirmative action but I think its needed to help equal things out. The day that rich white people stop getting jobs and positions because of their parents is the day Ill stop suporting affirmative action. BTW G.W. Bush is president because of his dad and not because hes the most qualified person in the US. Minorities dont usually have the opportunities as whites if you anyone thinks that racial profiling by police doesnt exist then youre either white or very sheltered.
> ...


 Only in Florida


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MinionZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > akio525 said:
> ...


 Wouldn't those be half punched? :smile:


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Our justice system isnt perfect. The rich(usually white) have a better chance of being found innocent or getting lesser senteces while the poor(usually mnorities) have a much better chance of being found guilty and getting bigger sentences. Court appointed attorneys will rarely even attempt to do a good job representing their clients while high priced lawyers are very successful in winning their cases. I think there have been quite a few wealthy white kids that either got into a college because of a parent or got a job because because of a parent. Just look at our president.







First GW bush would probably have never gotten into the college he did without his dad, second he probably wouldnt have became gov of texas if it wasnt for his dad, third he probably wouldnt have became president if it wasnt for his dad so I highly doubt George w bush would be president if it wasnt for his dad. Dont forget the state with all the controversy during the election was being governed by a Bush.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > MinionZer0 said:
> ...


 Consider who was doing the punching


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Our justice system isnt perfect. The rich(usually white) have a better chance of being found innocent or getting lesser senteces while the poor(usually mnorities) have a much better chance of being found guilty and getting bigger sentences. Court appointed attorneys will rarely even attempt to do a good job representing their clients while high priced lawyers are very successful in winning their cases. I think there have been quite a few wealthy white kids that either got into a college because of a parent or got a job because because of a parent. Just look at our president.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh please, explain the Rodney King incident?! Did he not win his case?! Or how about OJ Simpson?!

Im sorry but Im tired of people telling me that white people are supressing the succession of minorites. Success is up to the individual themself. Not their status in society. Its all on determination and will.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

consider who was in charge of the people that made the ballots that didnt line up properly


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

here are my opinions on this topic....

I have thought about the same things as MinionZer0 many a night. I am very proud to be white (and i don't mean ethnicity, i mean to be caucasian). Furthermore, I did not and do not appreciate the way that schools teach history pretaining to the slavery issue. There is an overwhelming feeling of shame thrown over white students as this is taught, and schools try their hardest get that guilty "sorry for what my ancestors did" crap that perpetuates racism. By perpetuating I mean that African Americans are still being told that we should be sorry and we "owe" them. I do not owe reperations for what my ancestors did and I am not ashamed of what my ancestors did. At the time it was thought to be okay, it was public and private conformity on a grand scale. The social norm was that having slaves was okay. The white race happened to be the most powerful, fastest expanding race at the time and exploited what it could to help the cause.

As for affirmative action....I think it is disgusting in this day and age. I went to Olympic High School in Charlotte, NC. It was 78% African American, 12% Hispanic, and 10% Asian/White. I noticed that many of the black students gave major attitude to the teachers and did not care about learning. They used the race card every chance they got. This pisses me off because some universities give only 2 points for an entry application for a perfect score on the SATs, but give 20 points for being black (affirmative action claus).

The differences are cultural, and will remain a culture-bound-syndrome until the black families start rebuilding from the core. In my experiences most white people are not racist and are not trying to hold minorities back. I was always surprised at how young of an age the parents told their children to hate whites (my neighborhood was almost all black, there were 2 other white families). Even 7 year olds would call you cracker or ******. I got into many fights over stuff like that in my teen years because of that very attitude. I believe in an equal society where everyone is judged as equals, so call me a cracker and i'll call you a ni**er, swing at me and i'll knock your teeth in regarless of race (which is ridiculous that it's considered a hate crime if they are black and you are white).

Lets be equals and not hold double standards. I never judge a book by it's cover and have met many many great black people whom I have been friends with.

I always have been, and will remain, as proud as one could be to white. My race rocks. That doesn't mean I don't like the other races, I think we are all peachy in our own ways.

Joe


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Genin said:


> here are my opinions on this topic....
> 
> I have thought about the same things as MinionZer0 many a night. I am very proud to be white (and i don't mean ethnicity, i mean to be caucasian). Furthermore, I did not and do not appreciate the way that schools teach history pretaining to the slavery issue. There is an overwhelming feeling of shame thrown over white students as this is taught, and schools try their hardest get that guilty "sorry for what my ancestors did" crap that perpetuates racism. By perpetuating I mean that African Americans are still being told that we should be sorry and we "owe" them. I do not owe reperations for what my ancestors did and I am not ashamed of what my ancestors did. At the time it was thought to be okay, it was public and private conformity on a grand scale. The social norm was that having slaves was okay. The white race happened to be the most powerful, fastest expanding race at the time and exploited what it could to help the cause.
> 
> ...


 Amen


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri and Genin....you just said it perfectly....I'm glad to hear that there are other who think the same.....yes it happend....yes it was bad.....It has nothing to do with life in the USA today....It just dosn't....we are all soapose to be equal now why don't we start acting like it.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I'd like to hear what the Toffee's thoughts are about this topic.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

*BROWN POWER!!!!*

Ughhh I'm offended because you don't have brown for a font color!!! RACISTS!!!

:laugh:



















































lol, my friend is Polish, Russian, Norwegian, Dutch, Italian, Irish, English, Canadian, French, and some others
and another friend of mine is Canadian,Venezulean, Italian, French, Irish, and Russian hehe the only continents hes not from are Africa and Antartica.
I just like messing with people, hahaha. Be proud to be what you are! Don't wear your ethinicity as an excuse or be ashamed of it......wear it proud and strong!

p.s brown/asian/pacific islanders rule!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Uhmm I believe we do have brown


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

that look like red or orange to me.....you cant fool me!

lol I was just kidding in the first place anyway

EDIT im in the edit post and all I see is blue, red, purple, orange, yellow, gray, and green


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> that look like red to me.....you cant fool me!
> 
> lol I was just kidding in the first place anyway


 I believe this is red


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hey......howd you get that fake brown?? I dont see it


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> hey......howd you get that fake brown?? I dont see it


 There are a lot of colors this board has to offer that arent listed in that mini scroll down list. And if you read the FAQ's you would know!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

well sorrrrrryyyyyyyy

I don't read faqs for anything I join........


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> well sorrrrrryyyyyyyy
> 
> I don't read faqs for anything I join........


 Okay /derail. If you have questions about the color just PM me.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

probably wont happpen but ok


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Genin said:


> here are my opinions on this topic....
> 
> I have thought about the same things as MinionZer0 many a night. I am very proud to be white (and i don't mean ethnicity, i mean to be caucasian). Furthermore, I did not and do not appreciate the way that schools teach history pretaining to the slavery issue. There is an overwhelming feeling of shame thrown over white students as this is taught, and schools try their hardest get that guilty "sorry for what my ancestors did" crap that perpetuates racism. By perpetuating I mean that African Americans are still being told that we should be sorry and we "owe" them. I do not owe reperations for what my ancestors did and I am not ashamed of what my ancestors did. At the time it was thought to be okay, it was public and private conformity on a grand scale. The social norm was that having slaves was okay. The white race happened to be the most powerful, fastest expanding race at the time and exploited what it could to help the cause.
> 
> ...


 i could not have said it better if i tried.
so i will qoute thanks joe
dixon


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I have a few questions for you guys ? if you guys are against affirmative action shouldnt you also be against people allowed into certain colleges and jobs because of their family and donations? Kids from wealthy families can get into good colleges a lot easier than a poor kid is this fair? Im not totally for affirmative action because it can put unqualified people in positions that they dont deserve but until minorities actually recieve the chances and opportunities as whites Im going to support it.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > Our justice system isnt perfect. The rich(usually white) have a better chance of being found innocent or getting lesser senteces while the poor(usually mnorities) have a much better chance of being found guilty and getting bigger sentences. Court appointed attorneys will rarely even attempt to do a good job representing their clients while high priced lawyers are very successful in winning their cases. I think there have been quite a few wealthy white kids that either got into a college because of a parent or got a job because because of a parent. Just look at our president.
> ...


 Oj got off because he was rich and bought the best defense money can buy. Rodney King may have won but the white cops that beat the crap out of him didnt have to do any real time eventhough they practically killed someone. If it were 5 black guys beating a guy nearly to death while it was being videotaped you know that they would have recieved a way harsher sentence then the slap on the wrist the cops got.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

akio525 said:


> I have a few questions for you guys ? if you guys are against affirmative action shouldnt you also be against people allowed into certain colleges and jobs because of their family and donations? Kids from wealthy families can get into good colleges a lot easier than a poor kid is this fair? Im not totally for affirmative action because it can put unqualified people in positions that they dont deserve but until minorities actually recieve the chances and opportunities as whites Im going to support it.


 akio I do agree with what you are saying about rights pertaining to certain aristocratic heritage. what you have to understand is that most white people are not wealthy like this. i come from a very poor family, but my mom worked her ass off and taught us kids morals and work ethic in the process. now all of us are in college paying our own way (actually my grades qualified me for some pretty good scholarships so i don't pay that much). in my prior post you will see that i am saying we should all be equal, this means that just because your family is well-known you should not be admitted to a certain university and equally you should not get extra funding or chances for advancement such as with affirmative action. hope this helps clarify what i wrote earlier.

Joe


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

akio525 said:


> I have a few questions for you guys ? if you guys are against affirmative action shouldnt you also be against people allowed into certain colleges and jobs because of their family and donations? Kids from wealthy families can get into good colleges a lot easier than a poor kid is this fair?


Life isn't fair and it's not fair that life is unfair.

When I was in college one summer, I was miserable because I had to spend my week working in a cafeteria and my weekends working in a gas station. Meanwhile some of my friends with wealthy parents NEVER held a job. They spent their summers working on their tans at their parents' shorehouse and going to clubs. After one of my co-workers finally got tired of my complaining, they told me, "Life is a sh*t sandwich, the more bread you got, the less sh*t you have to eat. Deal with it."


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

14_blast said:


> I'd like to hear what the Toffee's thoughts are about this topic.


 ASK AND U SHALL RECIEVE WELL BEING BLACK RACISM IS STILL RAMPANT IN THIS COUNTRY AND IF UR NOT BLACK OR ANOTHER MINORITY U WOULDNT KNOW THAT heres a story id like to share id say a yr ago im living in mass still working for intel and my brothers wanted to visit so they drove from buffalo to mass on their way they got lost now their almost out of gas and they pull up to a 24hr gas staion/store they go to walk in to pay for gas the man that worked their walked up to the door b4 they got there locked it and turned around with his back towards them and the woman at the counter just walked away to the back of the store my brothers are kncking like due we just want gas he stayed wit hsi back turned till my brothers left the guy never said a word just locked the door and turned his back and this is a yr ago, racism is more than alive in america but me personally i dont worry about it affirmative action is wack now we dont need it IMO i went to college graduated with honors and make 60+ a yr working for the best semiconductor company in the world and living in cali loving it u can be a success just try and dont take no sh*t


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

MinionZer0 said:


> I'm not talking about when someone says they are proud to be African or German or Italian or Puerto Rican... etc I would consider that ethnic pride.
> 
> I'm talking about when someone says they are proud to be white or proud to be black...
> 
> ...


 theres nothing wrong with being proud of what you are, but I do see your point, sometimes the avrage white hedrosexual gets left out of this. whens the last time you seen a strait parade? it wont happen.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

akio525 said:


> if you guys are against affirmative action shouldnt you also be against people allowed into certain colleges and jobs because of their family and donations? Kids from wealthy families can get into good colleges a lot easier than a poor kid is this fair?


 thats just the way it is man, money talks, if you got it you can do what you want, its been like that throughout history not jsut here but everywere, nothing we can do about that

as for racsim its a joke, I will admit there are racist people out there, but there are also sickos like michael jackson who f*ck little boys, doesnt mean every pop star does it. as for schools teaching about slavery it happened why lie, I think there is nothing wrong with that whats wrong is what the people think they are entitled too because of it. I didnt own slaves, my dad didnt own slaves and his dad didnt own slaves so leave me the f*ck alone about it

Also everyone says why cant we have white pride day or white celebration month or whatever, well I think that we could if we wanted too, yeah people might bitch but in reality I don't think it would be shot down, just takes the balls to do it.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > if you guys are against affirmative action shouldnt you also be against people allowed into certain colleges and jobs because of their family and donations? Kids from wealthy families can get into good colleges a lot easier than a poor kid is this fair?
> ...


 Youre right money talks unfortunately it has too muc influence in our country. Sorry but I cant look at rascism as a joke when Im a minority and have to experience it. The slave families were promised 40 acres and a mule by Gen. Sherman so in a way our government still does owe their descendants. :smile:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > akio525 said:
> ...


 Im a white female living in the bay, technically Im considered a minority here. But who gives a crap. We all share one thing, that is were ALL human. Yes we live in a F'ed up country...but what country doesnt have racism?! Honestly!? Why you keep beating our country down for it? When its not just a national problem, but a global one. This country doesnt and shouldnt owe anyone sh*t. What happened in the past is just that, history. All you can do is educate yourself about the past and live to prevent furture similar issues.

I could go on and on about how frustrating it is to find a scholarship for white people of european decent or how frustrating it is for there to be a white club without it being considered racism...etc. But I wont, simply because I, myself, am tired of hearing people complain about how hard every ethnic group except whites have it. Im tired of being "punished" and looked down upon because of the color of my skin and not the judgement of my character. This isnt the 1800s anymore, its the the new millenium...its time for people to stop playing the same broken record over again.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I second that, im a white male and Im a minority to hispanics were im from, nothing against hispanics its just the way it is.

Its that exact thing im talking about saying the government owes me this they owe my family that, thats just ridiculous, you will get no pitty from me. I am as far from racist as you will ever get, I have asian, black and hispanic friends and am open to more nationalities if I meet them, not that race has anything to do with it and nots not the way i see them, its just an example.

I think a big misconception comes from things people say, i might get cut off by a mexican and say a racial slur just because that person happened to be mexican, to me its the same as saying f*cker or bitch, I have nothing against that nationality it just came out in anger.

I think this is 100% true when I say white people are the least racist I know, yes we took it to extremes in the past with the KKK and stupid nonsense like that, just because it was recognized on a high scale doesnt mean it was any worse than the black panthers or asian pride


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

In 1988 the US gov repaid an estimated 20k to each the survivors of the WW2 internment camps why is wrong for our government to repay the descendants of the slaves since they were PROMISED 40 acres and a mule. You may be tired of hearing people complain about racism but Im tired of being the victim of racism. i would rather be in your position :nod: sorry this thread has gotten so derailed.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

akio525 said:


> In 1988 the US gov repaid an estimated 20k to each the survivors of the WW2 internment camps why is wrong for our government to repay the descendants of the slaves since they were PROMISED 40 acres and a mule. You may be tired of hearing people complain about racism but Im tired of being the victim of racism. i would rather be in your position :nod: sorry this thread has gotten so derailed.


 were you in a concentration camp, if not your not a victim of that


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > In 1988 the US gov repaid an estimated 20k to each the survivors of the WW2 internment camps why is wrong for our government to repay the descendants of the slaves since they were PROMISED 40 acres and a mule. You may be tired of hearing people complain about racism but Im tired of being the victim of racism. i would rather be in your position :nod: sorry this thread has gotten so derailed.
> ...


 My grandparents and all their brother and sister had all their land taken and thrown into the camps so it did directly effect me. if my family still had the land that was taken i would be extremely rich.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> In 1988 the US gov repaid an estimated 20k to each the survivors of the WW2 internment camps why is wrong for our government to repay the descendants of the slaves since they were PROMISED 40 acres and a mule. You may be tired of hearing people complain about racism but Im tired of being the victim of racism. i would rather be in your position :nod: sorry this thread has gotten so derailed.


 Hate to break it to you, but EVERYBODY INCLUDING WHITES are a victim to racism. Thats just the way it goes. Youd rather be in my position...thats an ironic statement. You dont know the hell I went through in my classes in high school and middle school for being white. Being connected to Nazism, KKK, Slavery...and all the other bullshit. A loud cry for someone whos never seen through the eyes of a white person. Being white isnt all that its cracked up to be....in fact...far from it.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

akio525 said:


> My grandparents and all their brother and sister had all their land taken and thrown into the camps so it did directly effect me. if my family still had the land that was taken i would be extremely rich.


 how do you know you would be rich, alot could have happened in 60 years

Im not saying concentration camps were right, im just saying you werent in them so dont try to use them against people


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > akio525 said:
> ...


Looks like your motives here have changed and arent to aid in fixing the problem society has, but yet your personal social economic status in society.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

hey akio525

I know I am going back and forth about this with you but no hard feelings I hope, I respect your feeling and thoughts and hope you would do the same

as ali g would say RESPECT


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > In 1988 the US gov repaid an estimated 20k to each the survivors of the WW2 internment camps why is wrong for our government to repay the descendants of the slaves since they were PROMISED 40 acres and a mule. You may be tired of hearing people complain about racism but Im tired of being the victim of racism. i would rather be in your position :nod: sorry this thread has gotten so derailed.
> ...


Im not saying whites have never experienced racism but Im saying its on a much lower level. In the bay area where its extremely liberal racism isnt as common as it is in other places but I dont think you realize some of the sh*t Ive had to put up with. Ive been pulled over so many times for being a young asian its freakin ridiculous and 9 times out of 10 I get searched along with my car and not to mention the occasional "*****" or "****" coming from the cops mouth. Not that it really matter mr meanor but theres a huge difference between the kkk and black panthers. black panthers are pro black not antiwhite while the kkk is pro white and anti everyone else. P.S. I was only tryin to use the repayment of the people in the internment camps as an example that our government should repay the descendants of the slaves in some way.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> hey akio525
> 
> I know I am going back and forth about this with you but no hard feelings I hope, I respect your feeling and thoughts and hope you would do the same
> 
> as ali g would say RESPECT


 Lol ... of course nothing personal just a difference of views.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Im not saying whites have never experienced racism but Im saying its on a much lower level. In the bay area where its extremely liberal racism isnt as common as it is in other places but I dont think you realize some of the sh*t Ive had to put up with. Ive been pulled over so many times for being a young asian its freakin ridiculous and 9 times out of 10 I get searched along with my car and not to mention the occasional "*****" or "****" coming from the cops mouth. Not that it really matter mr meanor but theres a huge difference between the kkk and black panthers. black panthers are pro black not antiwhite while the kkk is pro white and anti everyone else.


 I dont expect people to understand what people of different ethnicities have been through. But what I do expect is that people make themselves aware to whats around them...and not become ignorant to the fact that every ethnicity goes through some sort of racism. Maybe some more than others. But we are not here to judge that.

The KKK is a pro white anti everything. The Black Panters anti-white, pro black...and were cool with everyone else.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Im not like a black panthers expert or anything but Im pretty sure while a few of them might have been anti white the black panthers as a whole were not antiwhite. So since we all experience racism and agree its a problem shouldnt we continue to speak out against it . While it may seem im against our government by bashing it all the time its because I believe it has a lot more potential to provide us with a better place to live.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> P.S. I was only tryin to use the repayment of the people in the internment camps as an example that our government should repay the descendants of the slaves in some way.


If I go with your method of thinking, which is....in that the government stripped your ancestors of "property" they had...then in that case

Were slaves not considered "property" back in the 1800s? In which case wouldnt the government owe the decendents of those slave holders money for stripping them of their "property?"

Of course NOT!! Why? Because then your rewarding a cause that was evil in every way you can look at it.

Same goes for your situation. If you pay the decedents back, it makes the government think its okay that they can do it again, so long as they pay you back.

Should Americans of TODAYS society be forced to pay tax money to pay each and everyone of the decendents back?! HELL NO! We didnt do it. The government did! Its not like the people took a vote to have your family sent to the camps.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Were slaves not considered "property" back in the 1800s? In which case wouldnt the government owe the decendents of those slave holders money for stripping them of their "property?"
> 
> Of course NOT!! Why? Because then your rewarding a cause that was evil in every way you can look at it.
> 
> ...


 very well put!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Makes sense only if you believe that the slaves truely belonged to anyone. They were tricked into coming so they never agreed to anyone owning them therefore nobody actually owned them. Would the police or government ever give a person the money they paid for a stolen item. In the US where the government is the people unfortunately the people will always have to pay whatever debts the government gets .


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Makes sense only if you believe that the slaves truely belonged to anyone. They were tricked into coming so they never agreed to anyone owning them therefore nobody actually owned them.


 When you purchase an item from a store, is it not legally yours?! Slave holders purchased slaves. Therefore they "owned" them. They were legally theres. Whether wed like to look it at that way or not. Thats the harsh reality of it all. Yes they were tricked into coming here, but when they got here they were thought of as property. Not as anything human. Therefore it didnt matter what their say was in it all. Its sad, but in all, the plain and simple truth.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > Makes sense only if you believe that the slaves truely belonged to anyone. They were tricked into coming so they never agreed to anyone owning them therefore nobody actually owned them.
> ...


 If the item is stolen it does not legally belong to you.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > akio525 said:
> ...


 Its like the flea market. Items are stolen and then sold. The buyer cant control where the seller got the item. Thats not on his agenda to know. Therefore, its still legally his.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Its not legally his. Lets just say somebody sells a stolen car to someone else with or without their knowing it was stolen. If the police find out whos car is it according to the law. It belongs soley to the person it was stolen from and the person who bought the stolen car has to deal with getting his money back himself.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Its not legally his. Lets just say somebody sells a stolen car to someone else with or without their knowing it was stolen. If the police find out whos car is it according to the law. It belongs soley to the person it was stolen from and the person who bought the stolen car has to deal with getting his money back himself.


 Okay fine you want to take that route...

So the first shipment of slaves that were brought to America are being considered as "stolen property."

So now, how about all the offspring that these slaves would have. Are they still considered "stolen property?!" Because technically there were NOT stripped from Africa.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Its not legally his. Lets just say somebody sells a stolen car to someone else with or without their knowing it was stolen. If the police find out whos car is it according to the law. It belongs soley to the person it was stolen from and the person who bought the stolen car has to deal with getting his money back himself.


 yeah but you putting slaves in the same category as a stolen car is silly, the fact of the matter is it was legal at that time, owning a stolen car now is not, so its not a valid comparison in this conversation


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Once they were freed whether by the master or the war they stopped to be stolen property .I think offspring were wrongly considered property to begin with since even in bible times the slaves they mention are only bond servants that are freed once their debt or time is up and their children were not property transfered over.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Once they were freed whether by the master or the war they stopped to be stolen property .I think offspring were wrongly considered property to begin with since even in bible times the slaves they mention are only bond servants that are freed once their debt or time is up and their children were not property transfered over.


I never said it was right. I was just proving my whole point that in your case you should not be paid back for what your ancestors were stripped of. Just like I shouldnt be paid back for what my ancestors were stripped of. Whether it be wrong or right, its still the same concept.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > Its not legally his. Lets just say somebody sells a stolen car to someone else with or without their knowing it was stolen. If the police find out whos car is it according to the law. It belongs soley to the person it was stolen from and the person who bought the stolen car has to deal with getting his money back himself.
> ...


 It still does apply today. Even if it was legal in the US at the time they were never actually owned by anyone since they never agreed to it. Just because they might not have had written laws like the other civilizations doesnt exactly make it legal there. If slavery were legal in this country would it be ok to go around taking people from other countries and since its not against OUR law its legal? Nope it may be legal here but not in both places.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > akio525 said:
> ...


 Okay how do I put this...

This is getting to be a weak argument.

In life we take things and claim them. Whether the other says so or not.

Examples:
1. In short, when Christopher Columbus and all the puritans landed here, after he realized this wasnt India, they claimed America theres. Was it theres? No!

2. If you find a lonely dog on the street and you like it...take it home. You just now claimed it yours. It could have been anyones. But you claimed it your own.

3. You find 30 bucks on the street. You pick it up, you just now claimed it as your own.

4. You find a Rolex watch left in a fancy hotel, again you pick it up and claim it yours.

My point in this is simple. Humans will claim anything theres. Whether it be legal or not. None of what I stated above agreed to be claimed by you. Yet they were claimed whether directly or indirectly. They were claimed. And that is just how it worked with the slaves.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

I hereby claim Rhode Island as mine!! I will expect any members that live there to paypal me there monthly dues asap


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > Once they were freed whether by the master or the war they stopped to be stolen property .I think offspring were wrongly considered property to begin with since even in bible times the slaves they mention are only bond servants that are freed once their debt or time is up and their children were not property transfered over.
> ...


 Our governments policy on the interment camps was to pay them back eventhough 40-50 years passed and our governmetn continues to give native american reservations tax breaks so our government does agree with paying people back eventhough it happened a long time ago. I dont see what the big deal is about our government paying them back somehow whats so wrong with it? If your ancestors were stripped of something by this government then its arguable whether they owe you or not . But in this case the blacks were actually promised by General Sherman that they would recieve 40 acres and a mule.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

ok enough about this we all know your ancestors were robbed and we all wish they wouldnt have been, but lets just move on to something else


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > mr_meanor said:
> ...


They were people who were illegally taken out of there country. Even if it was legal here at the time does not make it completely legal. Since they were not items and actually had voices and opinions they never owned them. For them to be able to own them the slaves wouldve had to agree to being slaves for the rest of their lives which they didnt.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > akio525 said:
> ...


 The blacks were promised 40acres and mule!? WTF?!









Sorry for being a lil rusty here on my history but who the hell is General Sherman dude?! What was his importance through all this?

Ill tell you what I think is wrong with the government paying the DECENDENTS back. The fact that the money comes out of my hard earned paycheck to pay back NOT the actual person that went through the ordeal BUT the decendent! I think that is just BS. The government F'ed up, as with all governments. I as a citizen should not have to pay my peers whom are decendents of the victims MY money.

Tell me this. Would you want your tax money going towards decendents of slave holders who want to be paid back for the slaves/"property" that was stripped from their ancestors?!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

nope I wouldn't

ok enough is enough, everyone has there opinion (although ms natts is right) lol j/k


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> They were people who were illegally taken out of there country. Even if it was legal here at the time does not make it completely legal. Since they were not items and actually had voices and opinions they never owned them. For them to be able to own them the slaves wouldve had to agree to being slaves for the rest of their lives which they didnt.


They were illegally taken out of the country huh?! So if it was legal here to do it, where was it illegal? We sure never had global laws to follow. Never said anywhere in any book that you couldnt take a person from another country and claim them yours.

So I used examples of such that didnt have voices. Okay how about this example.

Adopting kids. The kids dont choose where they want to go. The adoption agency and the parents that choose the kid pick that. Is that not similar in this particular case?! The child has a voice, will it be heard? No! The parents will just claim the child as their own. With no mutual agreement.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Yeah general Sherman promised it to each slave family them it was even documented on paper and everything. The land was supposed to be around in north carolina and some islands off the coast i think. I agree its really jacked up that the everyday american has to pay for its governments bills, debts, and promises but thats the way it is. Look at it this way our gov just spent around 85 billion on the war on iraq with that money they could have paid back all the slave descendants and ended world hunger for months possibly years. i know one thing if I had a choice of paying more taxes the answer is almost always no but I would pay the few extra bucks out of my pocket to fulfill what our government promised them.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Yeah general Sherman promised it to each slave family them it was even documented on paper and everything. The land was supposed to be around in north carolina and some islands off the coast i think. I agree its really jacked up that the everyday american has to pay for its governments bills, debts, and promises but thats the way it is. Look at it this way our gov just spent around 85 billion on the war on iraq with that money they could have paid back all the slave descendants and ended world hunger for months possibly years. i know one thing if I had a choice of paying more taxes the answer is almost always no but I would pay the few extra bucks out of my pocket to fulfill what our government promised them.


 well a few bucks aint gonna do it buddy, and Im damn sure not chipping in


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Yeah general Sherman promised it to each slave family them it was even documented on paper and everything. The land was supposed to be around in north carolina and some islands off the coast i think. I agree its really jacked up that the everyday american has to pay for its governments bills, debts, and promises but thats the way it is. Look at it this way our gov just spent around 85 billion on the war on iraq with that money they could have paid back all the slave descendants and ended world hunger for months possibly years. i know one thing if I had a choice of paying more taxes the answer is almost always no but I would pay the few extra bucks out of my pocket to fulfill what our government promised them.


I will continually disagree on paying anyone's decedents back. Period. They didnt go through the hell their ancestors did, therefore they dont deserve it.

But my disagreement in the matter means nothing. As we have no say.

As for 85 billion on Iraq...if thats what it costs to have our freedom here back home...then Im fine with paying my government the taxes I do. Freedom isnt free and its definitely not cheap.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

...


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > They were people who were illegally taken out of there country. Even if it was legal here at the time does not make it completely legal. Since they were not items and actually had voices and opinions they never owned them. For them to be able to own them the slaves wouldve had to agree to being slaves for the rest of their lives which they didnt.
> ...


 Africans may not have had written rights and laws stating their rights or global laws written at the time like americans but it doesnt mean these laws didnt exist.

The reason the kids have no say is because of our age laws and unlike children the slaves were grown adults capable of making their own decisions. For some reason or gov thinks at 18 youre mature enough to vote and drive a tank but they dont think youre mature enough to gamble or drink alcohol until youre 21.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

cmon stop this stupid nonsense already!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> cmon stop this stupid nonsense already!


 Why for?! This is a debate...


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics..

NO matter who wins you are still f*cking retarded!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > cmon stop this stupid nonsense already!
> ...


 well actually I agree with your posts, but this one is getting silly to me


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics..
> 
> NO matter who wins you are still f*cking retarded!


 Dont be cappin on the handicapped now.

Im not trying to win anything here. Its simply the sharing of opinions/views back and forth. Nothing retarded about that. Unlike most of the crap in the lounge.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> akio525 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah general Sherman promised it to each slave family them it was even documented on paper and everything. The land was supposed to be around in north carolina and some islands off the coast i think. I agree its really jacked up that the everyday american has to pay for its governments bills, debts, and promises but thats the way it is. Look at it this way our gov just spent around 85 billion on the war on iraq with that money they could have paid back all the slave descendants and ended world hunger for months possibly years. i know one thing if I had a choice of paying more taxes the answer is almost always no but I would pay the few extra bucks out of my pocket to fulfill what our government promised them.
> ...


 Do you also think that all help and aide given to the native americans should be taken away since it was their ancestors that suffered and not them?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics..
> 
> NO matter who wins you are still f*cking retarded!


 I agree!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics..
> ...


 take a chill pill, im just trying to change the subject, not talking trash or anything

you 2 carry on, but it would probably save you some hitting the refresh button if you did it in a chat


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > mr_meanor said:
> ...


 True but the good old post count wont keep going up!


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

True but the good old post count wont keep going up!







[/quote]
oh hell no, wouldn't want to mess with the post count


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You guys are really going at it!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics..
> ...


 true but it would be nice to be the #1 retard.







its pretty late now lets continue the special olympics someother time.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> You guys are really going at it!


 that special olympics thing wasnt directed towards anybody just trying to shed some humor on the situation


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are really going at it!
> ...


 Lol i didnt take it seriously ...... I hope ms natt didnt either ....


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i really liked this topic, and i thought it gave us a better insight into eachothers way of thinking. good job MinionZero







akio525 & Ms. Natt. you have both been well spoken and kept on topic. Lets get more topics like this in the lounge. i will be eagerly awaiting the next topic to debate. i am spent on this one.









Joe


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Yeah general Sherman promised it to each slave family them it was even documented on paper and everything. The land was supposed to be around in north carolina and some islands off the coast i think.


Mules are over-rated as pets. All Americans should be damn glad that they live in America. Or would you rather live in Liberia, Rawanda, South Africa...?

My Irish relatives were slaves of the English. First the English made us poor, then during the potatoe famine, the English REFUSED to feed us! One million of us starved in the streets. Another million was shipped to America because we were too expensive to feed. That was a full quarter of the Irish population, dead or exported away like cattle.

and you know what compensation I want?

NOTHING!! I am damn happy to be an American citizen. :smile:


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Yeah general Sherman promised it to each slave family them it was even documented on paper and everything. The land was supposed to be around in north carolina and some islands off the coast i think. I agree its really jacked up that the everyday american has to pay for its governments bills, debts, and promises but thats the way it is. Look at it this way our gov just spent around 85 billion on the war on iraq with that money they could have paid back all the slave descendants and ended world hunger for months possibly years. i know one thing if I had a choice of paying more taxes the answer is almost always no but I would pay the few extra bucks out of my pocket to fulfill what our government promised them.


 Im first generation American born... my parents are off the boat and didnt' own any slaves. You want my money for free come get it and we'll see who's left standing.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Genin said:


> i really liked this topic, and i thought it gave us a better insight into eachothers way of thinking. good job MinionZero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll see if I can help you out with a new topic







I enjoyed reading your viewpoints on the issue and I would have to say I agree with you 100%... well said.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

akio525 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > akio525 said:
> ...


 Id be hypocrite if I didnt feel that way. So yup of course. BTW, Im part native american so dont think Im just being prejudice here.

MinionZer0- Im suprised this thread was kept pretty civilized. Past threads had to be closed of similar topics. Please do think of some good topics like these. We havent had good discussions like these in a long time.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hi there, i'm brown. a mixture of whatever came to my place since the time of my ancestors.

good day to all. :smile:


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

IM PROUD TO BE WHITE. and my friends proud to be black. its not a big deal


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

:nod: *********** Organiztiations










*********** Band


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

for KKK members who hate gays.....their robes are flamboyantly gya.....they scream FLAMER....yellow green and bright purple









My dad just got a traffic violation for no reason......the cop checked his record and found nothing so he said my dad didnt stop at the red light before turning.....MEANWHILE he was 1000 ft away and a giant pepsi truck was in the way.....then he waited like 500 ft after we turned to pull us over.....i hate that guy.....just cause he sees brown skinned people in a Lexus hes thinks we're arabs and is pissed off cause my dad is successful.....but whatever as long as I know Im th better and wont end up a bitter f*ck like him Im fine......and even in school kids try to make fun of me....but I just shut them up by offering them to put their fists where their mouths are or just make fun of them back eventually they somehow end being my friend which confuses me.........btw the only kids that try makin fun of me are white....

and Ive got nothing against white people.........I found myself saying racist stuff in the past......


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

^ this kid will go far...very well spoken!


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

KingKong said:


> *********** Organiztiations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 See this proves my point... someone says white pride and it's mistaken for ***********.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> MinionZer0 Posted on Nov 26 2003, 06:30 AM
> QUOTE (KingKong @ Nov 25 2003, 11:33 PM)
> :nod: *********** Organiztiations
> 
> ...


The bald dude in the 2nd picture needs deoderant.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

there was a headline in the Chicago Sun-Times the other day about a big insurance company (i don't remember which one) finally admitting to benefiting from slavery. now i expect that they will have to pay reparations. this strikes me as a little off. unless they're paying the particular slave that they benefited from, this is ridiculous. 
Things I'm surprised because they haven't come up yet (or I just missed them):
1. Africans were obtained for slavery when other African tribes captured or kidnapped them and sold them out. 
2. Slavery has been practiced since ancient Greece and Rome, and in modern times throughout much of Europe, yet you do not hear about slave reparations in these places.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

here's an interesting story off yahoo news today, though it was somewhat pertinent:

L.A. Wants to End 'Master' and 'Slave' Equipment
Wed Nov 26, 8:04 AM ET

Add Oddly Enough - Reuters to My Yahoo!

By Dan Whitcomb

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Los Angeles officials have asked that manufacturers, suppliers and contractors stop using the terms "master" and "slave" on computer equipment, saying such terms are unacceptable and offensive.

The request -- which has some suppliers furious and others busy re-labeling components -- came after an unidentified worker spotted a videotape machine carrying devices labeled "master" and "slave" and filed a discrimination complaint with the county's Office of Affirmative Action Compliance.

In the computer industry, "master" and "slave" are used to refer to primary and secondary hard disk drives. The terms are also used in other industries.

"Based on the cultural diversity and sensitivity of Los Angeles County, this is not an acceptable identification label," Joe Sandoval, division manager of purchasing and contract services, said in a memo sent to County vendors.

"We would request that each manufacturer, supplier and contractor review, identify and remove/change any identification or labeling of equipment components that could be interpreted as discriminatory or offensive in nature," Sandoval said in the memo, which was distributed last week and made available to Reuters.

The memo did not include any suggestions for alternative labels.

Dennis Tafoya, director of the affirmative action office, said in a separate memo that an "exhaustive search" had been undertaken to find all such labels and replace them with more "appropriate" ones. A form was sent to all departments to identify equipment carrying the labels "master" and "slave" or any other offensive terms.

Faced with an avalanche of complaints from vendors and the general public, Sandoval told Reuters in an interview that his memo was intended as "nothing more than a request" and not an ultimatum or policy change.

"I do understand that this term has been an industry standard for years and years and this is nothing more than a plea to vendors to see what they can do," he said. "It appears that some folks have taken this a little too literally."

Sandoval said that he had already rejected a suggestion that the county stop buying all equipment carrying the "master" and "slave" labels and had no intention of enforcing a ban on such terms with suppliers.

"But we are culturally sensitive and we have 90,000 employees," he said. "We have to take these things seriously."

Sandoval added that in addition to the e-mails he's received "telling me how stupid I am and how I should be fired" he has gotten a positive response from some companies willing to reexamine their labels.

In June, the Los Angeles city council unanimously passed a law requiring that any companies doing business with the city disclose profits they may have made from slavery in the 19th Century. In 2000, the council supported federal legislation seeking reparations for descendants of slaves.


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I never thought I'd say this...But I think I agree with Ms. Nattereri...On this subject anyways..

I do not; however, agree with changing the names of computer components, simply because it hurts someone's feelings...I mean; I don't like peppers, so can I file suit against Dr. Pepper because their name offends me? Fat chance.

It's a freaking computer people! Get a life!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

See that is exactly what I am talking about.....people are sueing computer for raceist termanologe give afriggin break.


----------

